# Price?



## trebby (Jun 14, 2017)

Just wondering what the going price is for in the hoof? Is there a website that has updated info? I am located in MN.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What is in the hoof?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We need a lot more info than that.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I think he means ON the hoof, a common term for selling live beef cows.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would call your closest producers livestock auction, they should be able to tell you their history and also where to find data for your area. Price can vary widely depending on the auction and area - even within 100 miles or so.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I found a local slaughter house last weekend that was paying $2.75/lb and selling for $3.50/lb on the hoof. 

We bought one for a pet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, look at or go to your local auction or one nearby, that will tell you the going prices for on the hoof pricing.


----------



## trebby (Jun 14, 2017)

Alright thank you and ranger I have 5 saanen wethers ranging from 45# to 80#


----------

